# Upstate NY 12/19-12/20



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Here are some shots. sorry didnt get any truck shots. only quad. later I will have tractor shots from plowing the road to my camp later on tonight. I had some carnage from this storm on the truck. the wiper arm fell off my truck last night the passenger side fell off. both the plow guides on the plow on the truck snapped off. and I buried it in someone's backyard because truck slipped on ice and slipped right off the drive into the backyard in mud. but it was nothing that ford couldnt get out of. a shovel and some rock salt and I was out. I wish I had pics of that. sucked getting stuck 10:30 at night and being in a drive no one would be able to yank me out of.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice pics..

I want an atv like that.

Where is the truck @?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks good buddy!


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Still stuck in the snow


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

bladescape2;684035 said:


> Nice pics..
> 
> I want an atv like that.
> 
> Where is the truck @?


in my driveway lol. I will have pics tomarrow of that pushing snow. the battery in my tractor was dead from the cold and forgot the jump starter so I am going to go up tomarrow and push snow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I had to do an account. the city made a bank in the front of the business and he wanted it cleaned. so I went and did it. here are some pics. and some pics of the new guides on my atv plow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics, the truck and the new wheels look nice! How the armorial doing?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;683970 said:


> Here are some shots. sorry didnt get any truck shots. only quad. later I will have tractor shots from plowing the road to my camp later on tonight. I had some carnage from this storm on the truck. the wiper arm fell off my truck last night the passenger side fell off. both the plow guides on the plow on the truck snapped off. and I buried it in someone's backyard because truck slipped on ice and slipped right off the drive into the backyard in mud. but it was nothing that ford couldnt get out of. a shovel and some rock salt and I was out. I wish I had pics of that. sucked getting stuck 10:30 at night and being in a drive no one would be able to yank me out of.


about time you got snow, ive been out all day, we got about 8 '' of heavy powder i guess not packy but heavy. too bad you got stuck that sucks in a truck. quad not so bad i do that daily lol. plowin will get old quick imo


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

tls22;684353 said:


> Great pics, the truck and the new wheels look nice! How the armorial doing?


I didnt get the chance to armorall them I was p/oed lol. didnt get the time to clean the white lettered done and armoall them. I will tho and you will be the first to see the pics lol. how did you truck come out?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;684377 said:


> about time you got snow, ive been out all day, we got about 8 '' of heavy powder i guess not packy but heavy. too bad you got stuck that sucks in a truck. quad not so bad i do that daily lol. plowin will get old quick imo


ya it sucked. I had the pumpkin of the front end on the lawn it was so stuck. I had the truck frame berried. it sucked very very bad. thank god for a shovel. dug it out enought o pull up and back up very fast lol


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Awsome pics


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics, wish we had some of that here


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

deere615;684547 said:


> Nice pics, wish we had some of that here


well to be honest I am sick of the snow already lol they were calling for 6-12 a couple days ago now were getting another storm TODAY with 7-14.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

That truck is nice as hell..


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

bladescape2;685055 said:


> That truck is nice as hell..


thanks!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

this is what an atv looks like after plowing powdery snow lol.


----------

